# Anyone Use Precision Delta Reloads?



## DenT (Feb 29, 2008)

Looking for some experience with precision delta reloads. I know you can only order min 2k so someone must have run a couple 100 through a gun by now. Looking to get some 9mm luger for practice and not have to sell my firstborn child. cycling through my 92FS. Looking for reliable reloads that wont blow my slide off into my face. thanks!

http://www.precisiondelta.com/index1.htm


----------



## Patient_Zero (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't know if you noticed it, but you can mix ammunition calibers to meet the minimum qty. You can probably talk a few friends into pitching in.


----------

